# Interior Painting Process??



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

First off I have a few Questions...

1) What type of paint should be used?
2) Primer?
3) Clearcoat?
4) Electric or Hand Sand the faux leather pieces?
5) Think Silver Metalic would look good for a Teal b14?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i thought your car was black.........anywho....u want to manually sand the parts(not electric)......also u should always primer!! i used a 400 grit on my interior....primered 2 coats and then used metallic silver.......then of course a clear top coat!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Quesstion #1. paint all depends on your spending budget. how much do you want to pay? Do you want a professional job from an autobody shop or a few $2.99 cans of spray paint. I'll be honest, I did a silver alumium color in my car (also teal outside) and I used spray paint, primer, and flat top coat. It looks awesome, but not professional. I'm seriously thinking of doing a professional job to get the results I want (I wrote another thread in this section just today, take a look).

#2. Paint sticks pretty well to metal, plastic isn't as good. Primer will definately be necessary if you want the paint to stick.

#3. clearcoat will preserve the finish and it will also give you the finishing texture (I'm looking for a gloss shine)

#4. What leather pieces? You should only paint the solid plastic pieces. Yes, sand them very well.

#5. Silver goes with about anything. You should look for a good color theme to go for around the car. What's going on outside? What's going on in the engine bay?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

*InteriorPaint*

What's Up! The name is CODY web name (RATED-R) There is to ways to do this.
The inexpensive way & the expensive way.
Way 2 first 
This is the real way, you need a compressor, airbrush, exterior car paint, primer, exterior clearcoat.

There is this fiber glass liquid that you apply with a paint brush it gets hard you use this on the cloth part and on the dashboard to take out the impressions.(I think you get this at a auto body shop) The colored paint too.

*a cheaper way is at the bottom of page.*

Wet sand paper the finest grit & the second finest. 
(The sand paper is for imperfection on the surfaces to be painted or repainted most of the interior has to be wet sanded before primed. If not primer and paint won't adheir well or at all.)

For way 1 or way 2 you need to wet sand everything accept door panel and dashboard. ( Center console, bessial, trim of all a/c vents the ones on the dashboard to, ash tray front ) all of these have to be wet sanded until it looks ashy you will know when to stop. This is to take the finish off.
2 wet sand get some warm water and a little bit of dish washing liquid that's it. 

Do the bessial first because it is the easiest to replace. This is like a stock look also. If you color this first it will be easier to color match & color accent the car. 

* If you use white do not use clear coat the heat will turn it yellow. Use white gloss in a spray can. ( AmericasFinest ) - Found at Home Depot.

* Things that people touch a lot use 2 coats of clearcoat ( Spray 1 coat one day wait 2 days and spray another. 

* If you spray to much clearcoat it cause the paint to fisheye spray in a fan motion not to close and not to far ( about 9 to 10 inches. Same with clearcoat.{*WATCH THE CLEARCOAT}

* When spraying get paint on you. Hold what ever you are spraying up so you can see what you are doing. Don't spray it on the floor because it will run and you will get drips.
*Take your time. Painting, and putting it back in.

Way 1 - Go to Home Depot buy Americas Finest wet sandable primer ( blue can / gray top ) any Americas Finest color or (Krilon - ask any body who tags the colors are great!!! Last Americas Finest clearcoat ( blue can / clear top ) 

Any questions write me at ( [email protected] )
If I can get some pics I'll send them.

( For way 1 & 2 use same steps. )

Write back so I can help you step by step. ( Do one piece at a time. )


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Plastikote spray paint works awesome on our interior pieces, I can honestly say that my interior bezel looks professionally painted, its that bright and glossy. I used Plastikote candy apple blue ontop of plastikote sandable primer, then basted the bitch in like 6 layers of plastikote candy apple metal flake clear coat.

Sanding is the most important aspect of this whole operation, your paint will look like crap if you dont sand the pieces completely smooth. If you wanna get an especially shiny coat, instead of sanding the pieces, bondo them with a very light coat to fill in the leather grain dimples molded into the plastic pieces, then sand it down.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

www.G2usa.com

http://www.g2usa.com/interior.shtml


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *www.G2usa.com
> 
> http://www.g2usa.com/interior.shtml *


Good company--I will be getting my Caliper paint from them soon....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Good company--I will be getting my Caliper paint from them soon.... *


I agree, they hooked me up.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Well, All of you guys who gave me advice on how to paint my interior hlped alot.. the wet-sanding with 400grit, worked perfect, and I primered all the pieces, and sprayed about 2-3 coats of krilon mettalic silver paint on them, then double clear coated the pieces, for the glossy shine.. well, thanks again.. oh and, i also looked into the G2 caliper paint.. looks nice, on the project 200sx, they did a good job with it.. well, thanks again guys...

N8


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Can we see some pictures n8?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I will post some pics this weekend, i got school today so i cant get around to it till tomorrow... but i will it looks nice..


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

only if i could get some of that G2 vinyl die in the exact same shade of gray to match my interior so i can make that black steering wheel match with my dashboard.


----------

